# naps safety with a sidecarred crib



## sssheri (Oct 3, 2010)

Where do you nap your co-sleeping baby? We recently put away the mini co sleeper and sidecarred the crib to our bed. Our daughter is 6 months and outgrew her swing. She has been taking all her naps in the baby carrier or nursing on my lap but my mom is coming to watch her for a few afternoons and those aren't an option for her. We have a pack in play but she refuses to sleep in it. Is it safe to sleep unsupervised in her crib/our bed? She isn't crawling but will be very soon.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

We had our DD sleep in her sidecarred crib from very early on. Our house is very small so I just checked in regularly and kept an ear out for when she woke up. We were able to teach her how to roll to her stomach and then slide down off the bed, but the time between learning to crawl and getting off the bed safely had me a bit on edge.

You could set a little barrier of pillows on the bed. It might not stop her from getting through once she can crawl, but it might buy you an extra minute to get to her.


----------



## pandd06 (Feb 3, 2011)

A mama at my babywearing group suggestion tying a woven wrap across the open side of the crib to create a temporary 4th side during naps. I am still processing how safe this seems to me, but my initial thought is that wovens are very breathable and it could be tied in a way to not leave dangerous loose ends.


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess its easier in a small house - but my LO takes naps in our bed - or in his side-carred futon. I just leave the door open and go get him as soon as i hear him.


----------



## Wachee (Mar 25, 2011)

My DS naps in my bed. It is a foam mattress only a couple of inches from the floor. I have safety proofed the room and put a gate near the door in case he wakes and crawls. He only fell out once before he crawled but because it is so close to the ground he didn't even notice!

He naps in the crib for the sitter. She rocks him to sleep and then puts him in the crib. He won't always sleep for as long but he isn't a big mapper anyway.


----------



## donna-nb (Jan 18, 2009)

My son has been sleeping napping in the day time in the sidecar crib. When he could crawl, but before he knew how to get off the bed safely, we just put a couple of bolsters to keep him from rolling off. Also what has worked is putting some kind of noisy toy on the bed so that if he woke up and started moving we could easily hear him. Good luck.


----------

